# Discount bus seats



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

How many of you know that there is a limit of two INAPAM discounted bus seats per bus. And if you do know the limit, do you still take the discounted seat from a poor Mexican that truly needs the discount for which it was originally intended. The next time you pull out that card, think of who you may be hurting.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> Is this true? Where is it written? We are getting INAPAM but goal is tax & utility bills.


If you look on most Mexican bus company websites you will see, for the various specific departures, the number of seats set aside for persons presenting an INAPAM card. Typically, from what I've seen ... there are 2 seats per departure. However, if the departure is light on load then I think the bus companies oftentimes permit more than the 2.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Diablita;

Yes, we did know of the reserved seats, and used them numerous times.

No one should worry about taking a seat away from some pour Mexicano. No.

Being that the Bus Lines, are the predominate form of transportation there are just too many buses going everywhere all the time. Heading east from us there's like 3 bus lines that have hourly buses. 

But, you do need to reserve as far in advance as you can as someone else may reserve those seats.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

True, but still off topic.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Diablita;
> 
> Yes, we did know of the reserved seats, and used them numerous times.
> 
> ...


Where I live the buses are like old school buses and there are no such things as discounts. Everyone pays the same.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

diablita said:


> Where I live the buses are like old school buses and there are no such things as discounts. Everyone pays the same.


These bus discounts are for inter-city buses that offer comfortable, in some cases luxurious seating, not for the regular buses that ply city streets.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> These bus discounts are for inter-city buses that offer comfortable, in some cases luxurious seating, not for the regular buses that ply city streets.


There are often discounts for local buses as well. The Metro in Mexico City is free for seniors. In Guadalajara you can buy transvales for half price rides on most local buses. In other cities there is often a lower rate for seniors. 

I have never heard of a limit on the number of discount seats on local buses, but I often run into it on inter-city buses.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> There are often discounts for local buses as well. The Metro in Mexico City is free for seniors. In Guadalajara you can buy transvales for half price rides on most local buses. In other cities there is often a lower rate for seniors.
> 
> I have never heard of a limit on the number of discount seats on local buses, but I often run into it on inter-city buses.


That's true, but saving 3 pesos on a subway ride in the DF is not such a big deal. However, getting 50% off an intercity fare that usually costs 1000 pesos is something to write home about, or to post here about!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Chapala, the discount is available with either DIF or INAPAM cards.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> That's true, but saving 3 pesos on a subway ride in the DF is not such a big deal. However, getting 50% off an intercity fare that usually costs 1000 pesos is something to write home about, or to post here about!


If you ride buses to commute it can add up. For two years I took a bus twice a day, 6 days a week. I saved close to $2000 pesos a year with the discount. More than I saved from an occasional intercity bus ride.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> If you ride buses to commute it can add up. For two years I took a bus twice a day, 6 days a week. I saved close to $2000 pesos a year with the discount. More than I saved from an occasional intercity bus ride.


Lucky me with no commute to deal with! My students come to me.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I don't think one can ride busses with a discount within Mexico City or the D.F., but seniors with the card can ride the Metro free ... if I'm recalling correctly.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> I don't think one can ride busses with a discount within Mexico City or the D.F., but seniors with the card can ride the Metro free ... if I'm recalling correctly.


I think you recall correctly. Also, I believe that senior citizens 70 and over get to ride the Metrobús for free.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I think you recall correctly. Also, I believe that senior citizens 70 and over get to ride the Metrobús for free.


Excellent recall.

From the Metrobus website,

free entry to

"Adultos mayores de 70 años Que se acrediten con documentación oficial original vigente: (INAPAM, INSEN, GDF, IFE)"

Even without a free ride, Metrobus is still a economical and efficient way to travel in Mexico City.

"The cost of a trip in the Metrobus system Brokers is $ 5.00 pesos mn *

Transfers between Line 1, Line 2, Line 3 and Line 4 are free provided they are made within the first two hours of entering the system.

The cost of a ride Metrobus System Brokers San Lazaro Terminal to Terminals 1 and 2 of the Airport of Mexico City is $ 30.00 pesos mn

Payment is made by Metrobus smart card, which can be purchased at vending machines and recharge cards, present in all Metrobus stations."


Translation by Google.


Metrobús - Ciudad de México


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

michmex said:


> Even without a free ride, Metrobus is still a economical and efficient way to travel in Mexico City.


For we foreigners exchanging foreign currency ... yes, it's economical. But for locals, for the majority of people in the D.F., I do think it's considered an expensive mode of transport. It's been a nice addition to the local transportation scene.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> For we foreigners exchanging foreign currency ... yes, it's economical. But for locals, for the majority of people in the D.F., I do think it's considered an expensive mode of transport. It's been a nice addition to the local transportation scene.


The corresponding system in Guadalajara, the Macrobus, is not popular with locals. It has the same cost as the local buses, 6 pesos, but there are no discounts for students or seniors. You need exact change or a card to ride the system. And when they build add a Macrobus route, they take away many local routes that wind through the neighborhoods and are more convenient than the Macrobus that runs on a main street. 

There is currently one Macrobus route, but there are plans to build a second, and lots of signs "No al Macrobus".

There are several advantages to these hybrid bus systems. They are much cheaper to build than subways, since they run on city streets. But they have some of the advantages of a subway. They can load and unload rapidly since the fare collection is done in the station instead of by the driver. And they have their own lanes so they move through congested traffic faster than a traditional bus.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> For we foreigners exchanging foreign currency ... yes, it's economical. But for locals, for the majority of people in the D.F., I do think it's considered an expensive mode of transport. It's been a nice addition to the local transportation scene.


It might be considered expensive for some chilangos, but for many it's the preferred way to get around the city. In fact, the main complaint I have about the Metrobus system is that it is very crowded most of the time.


----------

